# Just in case



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I ran across this today. Perfect for long walks?
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/1454692326.html


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Only at night though.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats Portland for ya, Goth or hippies take your pick.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It's mostly for those days when you just can't figure out what to throw on.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Just silver? I'll need more color options before I consider that! How about painters white?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been in a few areas doing insurance resto work that wearing something like that may have been an advantage. Dont think they'll do much for a 9mm though....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> I ran across this today. Perfect for long walks?


JEEPERS John,

where the heck do you walk? 

Get yourself a pitbull ! Or one of Chris' Dobey's (They maybe sweet, but just TRY something funny ! :thumbsup: )


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I know. Is this something that people really wear? I'm thinking middle ages kind of thing, but is this catching on somewhere. Bill, your from Boston, is this kind of thing catching on there? I just want to be ahead of the curve with my night wear.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Bill, your from Boston, is this kind of thing catching on there? I just want to be ahead of the curve with my night wear.


well, I'm about 25 miles to the southwest. I suppose if I were attacked by a coyote or fisher cat, it would offer some protection, but we haven't had too many hooligans in this neigborhood - unless you count the inmates at any one of the three prisons in the immediate area. But they are usually in a hurry to get the hell out of Norfolk, if you know what I mean. 

And my biggest worry during night walks are the cars. No sidewalks. I doubt that would do much more than re-strain the spatter patterns.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have seen pics of Bill in costumes that would render him safe in any neighborhood!:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> I have seen pics of Bill in costumes that would render him safe in any neighborhood!:jester:


Costumes? MOI?

Safe? You think these would render me SAFE?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NO! NO! daArch. 
I think Chris is talking about the one where you were wearing a basketball uniform. ohhhhh, heck! Where is that? I cant seem to find it. maybe it on your cpu. Remimber back when????


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Actually, this is the one that came to mind first!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya, but i wanna see the one in his high school days again. There some fresh eyes that need to see that.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

daArch said:


> Costumes? MOI?
> 
> Safe? You think these would render me SAFE?
> 
> ...


 
Gawd.... I think I've met them.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Robert Plant on crack


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

you all is funny !!

First, that "basketball uniform" was a wrestling uniform. I'm white bread and 5'9" with ZERO hoop skills (that's redundant). Now, my "cousin" Nate, who played hoops for the Celtics, had some incredible skills while being short. 

And Chris, that's the WW in the Habit. She won the office costume contest that year. (I won't tell her you thought it was me  )


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

oops! Sorry Bill, never looked close enough! But I bet you tried it on, go ahead, admit it!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Wrestling! That what is was. Unveil that pic.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya, but i wanna see the one in his high school days again. There some fresh eyes that need to see that.


 
Ya, I'd like to see that. Don't be shy


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

aww gee guys, if you keep axing me fer all these pix o' me, i'm a gonna get a great big swelled head:









but since ya'll wanna see it agin:









now mind you, i was but a wee tadpole then, all 'bout 17 or so and weighing in around 138. Won't tell ya why I was there posin with the coach fer the yearbook pix 'cause that might just tell ya how bad the team was that they picked some guy with a losing record to lead them. Yup a real poser were I.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

daArch said:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> you all is funny !!
> 
> First, that "basketball uniform" was a wrestling uniform. I'm white bread and 5'9" with ZERO hoop skills (that's redundant). Now, my "cousin" Nate, who played hoops for the Celtics, had some incredible skills while being short.
> 
> And Chris, that's the WW in the Habit. She won the office costume contest that year. (I won't tell her you thought it was me  )


 if you keep axing

Wow for a NE liberal you sure can dish out he racist stereo types. Good to see you're not perfect after all Bill.:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MN, far from perfect and willing to admit it. But I fail to see the " racist stereo types"

L.C.

The Tap rockS. Although I kinda always ID'ed with Nigel. Derek is to celebrial for me.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ahhhh what a great sport you are bill.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, he is a good sport! Hopefully he won't mind this one! Remember this Bill?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhh shizzzzzy. I got to leave the room I think someone I calling me.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

RCP said:


> Yeah, he is a good sport! Hopefully he won't mind this one! Remember this Bill?













Bill is the type of artist who is always reinventing himself.

Heavy Metal, Pop, he can do it all.



You can even see his skin starting to lighten!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Chris,

You need to get outside more and winterize that garden :laughing::devil2::lol::icon_lol:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It's too dark to shovel manure outside............



And thanks for the new additions to my collection! A few more candles, some eye of newt and I'm set! :icon_evil: (Gabe, I need a toothless old hag smiley!)


----------

